

TXL: a language for text structural transformation, analysis and verification - kxepal
http://www.txl.ca/nabouttxl.html

======
breckinloggins
Appearance matters.

The font makes the page very hard to read and lends an impression of silliness
to what is obviously a very serious project.

~~~
jdnier
It looks reasonable in Chrome on Linux... until I looked at the source, which
is littered with <FONT FACE="Comic Sans MS"> tags.

------
yarrel
Looks interesting but it's non-free software.

~~~
enqk
There is a free software analogue in development called COLM.

[http://www.colm.net/open-source/colm/](http://www.colm.net/open-source/colm/)

~~~
evacchi
With respect to Program Transformation, I'd point out Stratego/Spoofax [1] and
Kiama [2]

    
    
      [1] http://strategoxt.org/Spoofax  
      [2] https://code.google.com/p/kiama/

------
DannyBee
TXL has been around for 20+ years now, it's interesting but just never going
to be used in production :)

~~~
thisrod
It seems to be meant for research and development, not as the asteroid from
the lex manpage. It would make sense as a teaching language for compilers,
too. The people who need to know how Lex and Yacc work could read the Dragon
Book later.

I wonder if Alan Kay and the Viewpoints mob knew about this, and if so, why
they bothered with O-Meta?

------
northisup
Ad hominem comment about comic-sans.

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
The people who need this (like I did a few years ago) if they notice it at all
are still willing to suffer through plenty.

